# try to install something from source : command not working



## roelof (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello, 

I try to install Etoille from source because the port is deprecated.
According to this page http://etoileos.com/downloads/installrelease/freebsd I have to do this command `# CC=clang CXX=clang++ make`.But it fails with this error message 
	
	



```
CC  command not found
```

How to solve this?

I contacted the port maintainer of etoille but I have not get a answer yet.

Regards,

Roelof Wobben


----------



## lebel (Aug 9, 2012)

Switch to a Bourne-shell (ie. /bin/sh) so the syntax is valid. In csh(1) (the default shell of root) doesn't accept the syntax you're trying to use.


----------



## roelof (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks it working now.

Roelof


----------



## lme@ (Aug 15, 2012)

In [t]csh use: `$ env CC=clang CXX=clang++ make`


----------

